# I hate Nintendo.



## Pikachu (Feb 15, 2009)

I was reading about Shaymin (Sky Forme) and the Glacidia Flower and discovered this:



			
				Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> The Gracidea (Japanese: グラシデアの花 Gracidea Flower) is a key item used in Pokémon Platinum to change Shaymin between its Land and Sky Formes. The flower is native to Gracidea, hence its name. It can be received during the player's first trip to Floaroma Town, although the player's party must contain an event Shaymin given away at the eleventh movie or the Toys 'R' Us event Shaymin. This item cannot be used at the night or when Shaymin is frozen.


I hate Nintendo. What if you missed the event?
I just hope they give the Glacidia Flower over Wi-Fi or something.

Discuss, since the release of Platinum in the US is nearing.


----------



## Darksong (Feb 15, 2009)

All I can ask is, when is the event?

But that DOES sound kind of silly. I wonder why?


----------



## cheesecake (Feb 15, 2009)

Darksong said:


> All I can ask is, when is the event?


It ended yesterday, it took place from February 8-14.
I also missed the event, but couldn't you just trade with someone to get the event Shaymin?


----------



## H20firefly (Feb 16, 2009)

sooo... jus because you won't be able to get an event shaymin to get the sky forme shaymin, you hate nintendo
well it is really annoying to those who don't have access to events

but i have three things that make me think it's possible

1.you could trade with another player
2.there may or may not be an event giving out the _Glacidea_ Flowers
3.PokéSav Platinum version

stop me if i missed anything out


----------



## cheesecake (Feb 16, 2009)

H20firefly said:


> 2.there may or may not be an event giving out the _Glacidea_ Flowers


I don't think there will be, considering how you recieve a Glacidea Flower in Floaroma Town  in Platinum, and the event Shaymin itself is what you need to get. But yeah, trading or using PokeSAV would work.


----------



## Peegeray (Feb 16, 2009)

well tbh there was enough warning for the event, it was all over the bloody internet
be glad that your country even /had/ the event
why should you hate nintendo because you missed the event? sure, event pokemon are annoying but events are rarely occuring in just major cities anymore (this one was in many toys r us stores)
they won't give out glacidea flowers because they are already in the game.


----------



## H20firefly (Feb 16, 2009)

^yeah well what if your country _didn't_ get the event, what if your country hardly _ever_ gets an event? what if you don't have wifi? or the last resort, what if you don't have an AR? you have no chance of getting skymin

Nintendo otta really think about things next time they put an event up


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 16, 2009)

Peegeray said:


> they won't give out glacidea flowers because they are already in the game.


Umm Regigigas?


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't really mind... since the only reason I'd ever actually change Shaymin to Sky Form is to teach it Air Slash, then immediately change it back to Land Form so I can have a regular Shaymin with Air Slash. Heh.

But for those who missed the Toys 'R' Us event and want to get Sky Form... I'm pretty sure I remember someone saying that *any* Shaymin will make the person in Floaroma Town give you the Glacidia Flower as long as it doesn't have the same ID number as your game.

So if you get a Shaymin from the Platinum wi-fi event that's probably going to happen sometime within the year after Platinum is released, and then trade it with someone else who got one from the same event, it should be possible to get the flower that way.  That is, _if_ the "any Shaymin that isn't from your save file" thing is actually true...


----------



## Peegeray (Feb 16, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> Umm Regigigas?


what about regigigas?
the event shaymin allows you to get the glacidea flower that is in the game
the event regigigas allows you to unlock the 3 regis that are in the game. ._.


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 16, 2009)

El Garbanzo said:


> But for those who missed the Toys 'R' Us event and want to get Sky Form... I'm pretty sure I remember someone saying that *any* Shaymin will make the person in Floaroma Town give you the Glacidia Flower as long as it doesn't have the same ID number as your game.


I'm pretty sure it also needs the Classic Ribbon. Else one could do the same thing with Regigigas


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't see the point of events, it's unfair to players who can't get to events. Maybe they have some competition on or whatever, maybe it isn't in their country. But we have every right to get an event Pokemon as someone who can't access WI-FI or a country with events.

I liked PMD1, you could get every single Pokemon that existed but some were MUCH MUCH harder like Mew. But you didn't need an event.

Nintendo doesn't need events, they could make it that you could get it in-game but have the catch rate so low that you'd have to use 100 Ultra balls or something with 1 health and Paralyzed.


----------



## Mercury (Feb 16, 2009)

^ That would be really cool. I think Nintendo are just making the events for money. If they don't make events over Wi-Fi, the only way I'll get an event Pokémon is someone giving me their one. My mum and dad won't let me go to events. So yeah, they better do that.


----------



## turbler (Feb 16, 2009)

this is when being stuck in canada sucks! We don't even GET any of the ToysRus events! Even though we have toysRus in canada, they don't do the events:(
However the TCG world championships always has an event!


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 16, 2009)

Seriously NZ is probably the most left out country. 

Right down the bottom of the world where no events will reach us :(


----------



## Autumn (Feb 17, 2009)

Events in general have a tendency to annoy me. I mean, of course the Pokémon that come in events aren't required to complete the Pokédex, but... seriously.

In addition to location problems, there's also the example of Pokémon fans that didn't get into the fandom until late. I missed the original Red/Blue Mew event and the Celebi one (if there ever was one; I'm actually not sure) because I didn't get into Pokémon until after R/S had come out. I don't have Wi-Fi and by the time I found out that Mewtwo in Time and Celebi in Darkness could only be accessed through Wi-Fi missions, Nintendo had stopped putting the missions up. I also didn't know the Shaymin event was even going on now.

I seriously think Nintendo should just stop events altogether. (Maybe they should invest that time into making Gold and Silver remakes. =D *all-too-hopeful*)


----------



## Kalylia (Feb 21, 2009)

I've always been disappointed with Nintendo and its insistence upon events.  I live in North Dakota, and for most of my life, I grew up in a tiny little town with no hope of ever getting to an event, even the rare ones that came to Fargo.  Even though I now live in Fargo, I do have a life and bills to pay and can't rearrange my entire schedule just so I can go to the local Toys 'R Us to get Shaymin.

Events have really always been a burn for me.  I've never been to one, and I think it completely unfair that since I can't go to all the events, I should be denied Shaymin, Arceus, Mew, Jirachi, and all the other "event only" Pokemon.

So I guess I'll just have to keep dreaming of the day that I can get my hands on a Mew.  And until then, satisfy myself with Dialga and Kyogre.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 21, 2009)

You can get a Mew from my Pokemon Ranch, but be prepared to do some serious mon hunting if you do decide to get it that way.


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't really hate the events, bu they are very inconvienient. But the only event I've been to was the Darkrai event at Toys R us last year. That's about the only one I've ever seen advertised, or I just haven't noticed others.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 21, 2009)

Events are evil.

There could be an event Pokemon and it could be your MOST FAVORITE POKEMON EVER but you happen to not have Wi-Fi and you happen to live in Antarctica or something. Then what, just be sad? Well Nintendo is mean like that.


----------



## Rossymore (Feb 21, 2009)

Yay! I love it when people talk about hating events!
I've never owned an 'event Pokemon' because I've never heard of events in England plus I can't buy an AR because I don't have enough money won't.

I seriously hate events.


----------



## Kalylia (Feb 21, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Events are evil.
> 
> There could be an event Pokemon and it could be your MOST FAVORITE POKEMON EVER but you happen to not have Wi-Fi and you happen to live in Antarctica or something. Then what, just be sad? Well Nintendo is mean like that.


That's exactly my story with Mew.  Mew is my FAVORITE Pokemon of ALL time, but I can't have one, because it's an event Pokemon.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Feb 22, 2009)

Kalylia said:


> Even though I now live in Fargo, I do have a life and bills to pay and can't rearrange my entire schedule just so I can go to the local Toys 'R Us to get Shaymin.


And since when do you have to rearrange a schedule to stop by Toys 'R'Us for a half hour? And they're giving you a whole week for events now.

I don't really hate events, seeing as there's a Toys 'R' Us in my city. I used to despise them back when you had to go to NYC just to get a stupid Pokémon.


----------



## Kalylia (Feb 22, 2009)

Lucas755 said:


> And since when do you have to rearrange a schedule to stop by Toys 'R'Us for a half hour? And they're giving you a whole week for events now.


Since I turned 19, moved out of my parents' house, got my own place, got a full-time job on top of being a full-time college student, and started having to pay for my own bills, food, housing, school, and everything else.

See, being an adult kinda sucks in that regard.  I don't really have TIME to just pop over to Toys 'R Us to get the event Pokemon.  I work at least 5 days a week, and have a really tight schedule.

Basically, events aren't worth it for Nintendo anymore.  Better to just put the Pokemon in the games.  I mean, what's it accomplishing?  Making some Legendaries MORE Legendary than others?

'Cuz THAT makes perfect sense.


----------



## Greenumbreon (Feb 22, 2009)

Pah, Shaymin's sky form's ugly. I don't care much for it. At all. It looks nothing like it has anything to do with the sky now, does it?

And I wonder, why does Nintendo make those special event items (Oak's letter, Azure flute and that card thingy) if they never intend to give them out? All they've been giving are the pokemon at some random events. Why not give out the items at the random events?

But I went and got an action replay so I could get those items. Then I caught the three unobtainable pokemon. Yeah, it was fun. Shaymin was easy to catch. Darkrai was hard. And Arceus I had to resort to a master ball to catch.

I'm bored.


----------



## Peegeray (Feb 22, 2009)

Rossymore said:


> Yay! I love it when people talk about hating events!
> I've never owned an 'event Pokemon' because I've never heard of events in England plus I can't buy an AR because I don't have enough money won't.
> 
> I seriously hate events.


there have been events in the uk, quite a few really.
in 06 there was the 10th anniversary, there was a mew event in 07 and a darkrai event in 08.
and they were shown on serebii and some tv stations so there was advertisement


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 22, 2009)

I really hate events too... Where I live, we almost only ever get them at the TCG National Championships, and even then, the last time it was just GBA EVENTS(get Mew in the GBA games, get Jirachi in Ruby/Sapphire, etc.). If we're lucky this time, we'll get the Darkrai and Shaymin events...

And I won't use a AR, since I don't like cheating. The only cheats I ever do is in-game glitches.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 22, 2009)

Rossymore said:


> I've never owned an 'event Pokemon' because I've never heard of events in England etc.


Hehe. This is actually partially amusing, no offence meant.
We've had the Deoxys event, the 10th Anniversary event, the Mew event and recently the Darkrai event. If you haven't heard of any events in England, then you need to start looking for them, my friend.


----------



## Peegeray (Feb 22, 2009)

Kai said:


> Hehe. This is actually partially amusing, no offence meant.
> We've had the Deoxys event, the 10th Anniversary event, the Mew event and recently the Darkrai event. If you haven't heard of any events in England, then you need to start looking for them, my friend.


ohhh yeah the deoxys event :B i forgot about that
also the eon ticket event in 2003(?) to get latias/os


----------



## _Shaymin (Feb 26, 2009)

IKNOWWHATUMEEN.
hehe.
I live in England which means NO POKEMON THINGS EVER HAPPEN TO ME. ZILCH POKEMON, GIVAWAYS, POKECENTERS,  FESTIVALS ETC.

ugh.

_Shaymin

EDIT**

I missed all the events in ENGLANDDD so that sucks. I remember the Latias/os event but not the others. We had a Darkrai event?

man i'm slow.


_Shaymin


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 27, 2009)

OMG I HAVE TO GET A EVENT POKEMON! HEY DAD, CAN YOU COME WITH ME TO PICK UP AN EVENT POKEMON. IT'LL ONLY COST A THOUSAND OR SO DOLLARS TO GET TO A TOYS R US SHOP IN THE US.

No, just no. Nintendo is so creul, they don't THINK for the countries outside of the US and things and seriously...why not kill events?


----------



## Felidire (Feb 27, 2009)

if it's an item and you can't get it I could probably just hack one for you, or something.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't cheat. Cheating is just...pointless and game ruining UNLESS it's to EV train or some other task that you could do but would just be annoying and repetitive.


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 27, 2009)

I gave up on nintendo events after Mew for red blue and yellow.

The truth is, Nintendo don't see themselves as mean or cruel (I'm talking as if Nintendo is an entity here, I should be talking about the minds behind it). They really don't give that much of a crap.

I never actually understood events. It doesn't encourage anyone to buy more games (except perhaps people who don't have the games needed for the event, I doubt anyone would buy the games specially for the event). It doesn't make any money (I mean, last I knew there were no admission fees). So what is the purpose of them?


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 27, 2009)

To make them rarer and more annoying? I dunno how Nintendo worker's minds work~


----------



## _Shaymin (Feb 27, 2009)

Good point, they don't make any money and only people with the games can get the pokemon anyway.

How strange 0_0


----------



## Autumn (Feb 27, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> I don't cheat. Cheating is just...pointless and game ruining UNLESS it's to EV train or some other task that you could do but would just be annoying and repetitive.


... I don't think cheating to EV train is a very good idea either. It's like hacking a Pokémon with the stats and nature you want - while non-hackers have to go through all the trouble to breed and find out IVs and actually EV train and all, you can just put in a code and there, you're done. I find that in no way fair. I think cheating is only all right when it is for the sake of event Pokémon that you missed from the event or suchlike. Even then, I don't believe these Pokémon should be used in competitive battling.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 27, 2009)

So uh, why is this new? Why do people act so damn _surprised_ every time something in the Pokémon games needs an event? Seriously. You should have grown to expect this by now.

Nitpick: Nintendo does not make the games! Nintendo _publishes and markets_ them. The company that makes the games is called Game Freak.

And the reason there are event Pokémon is obvious - to make them more elusive. It's boring when everybody can catch every Pokémon, so they spice things up by making something that's genuinely, real-life rare as a bonus. If you're particularly dedicated, you might either go to an event to get it, or you might ask around to find somebody willing to trade it to you, but in either case it's going to be a special kind of effort unlike what you need to get all the other Pokémon. It's a little extra quest. The whole point is that the average player is never going to have them.

Everything is engineered so that you have _absolutely no need_ to go to the event. The games will consider your Pokédex complete even when it's missing all the event Pokémon; the games themselves don't really hint at the existence of the events. You aren't really supposed to know these Pokémon even exist. If you do find out and want one just because you like it, you can hack it, but it needs to be kept elusive to retain the bragging rights associated with it.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 27, 2009)

Guys, cheating is perfectly fine as long as it isn't for super powerful pokemon or doing something for you like beating the E4. I love playing around with AR or GS and its fun. I can catch the uncatchable and walk through walls.

Good point Butterfree. And I don't see why they are complaining, because they can just use an AR to get to the legend's island and capture it if they can't go to events.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 28, 2009)

Nintendo should just make a game with all pokes.  

For the us mew event a few years ago for the gba it took 3 HOURS to get mew.  And I forgot my link cable to battle random people...


----------



## Peegeray (Feb 28, 2009)

am i the only person who likes events...?
it's like the only time i get to meet pokemon fans irl, i think they're great
but then again i kinda live near a few cities...


----------



## IIMarckus (Feb 28, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> Guys, cheating is perfectly fine as long as it isn't for super powerful pokemon or doing something for you like beating the E4.


Really, cheating is perfectly fine in most instances—certainly all non‐competitive instances. The only exception I can think of is in tournaments or other places where both battlers have agreed to use only legitimate methods (but if you’ve agreed beforehand that cheated monsters are okay then go hog‐wild). And of course if you personally dislike cheating devices, don’t use ’em.

As for events, well, who needs them? Cheat for it if you want it that badly, and if you don’t then be content in the fact that you’re righteously playing the game the way Game Freak wanted it to be played. Butterfree already pointed out that the games are perfectly completable without events.


----------



## Typhloise (Mar 1, 2009)

I hate Nintendo also, but not because of that. All of their games are geared toward casual gamers!!! What about the people that are actually good at video games, like me???


----------



## @lex (Mar 1, 2009)

Meh, I like events; even though there are barely any here. It feels like that's the point with the events, you know. We're talking about ultra rare Pokémon, not everyone is supposed to have'em.

Personally, I use trade forums :)


----------

